# Error Code 1 installing anything



## jus71n742 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have tried installing VIM, PHP, and a few other programs.
all give me some version of this.(this is VIM)

```
***Error Code 1


Stop in /usr/ports/editors/vim/work/vim72/src
***Error Code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/vim
```

I have no idea what is going on because I have internet connection
ifconfig -na shows eth0 active and IPv4 shows the IP.


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 31, 2010)

Do you update your port tree ?


----------



## jus71n742 (Jan 31, 2010)

Not since I installed. which was...last week, also I missed this before

```
Script "configure" failed unexpectedly
```
since I am not running X-11 windows I will try and copy the log file that is supposed to be included in this and post it here as well.


----------



## jus71n742 (Jan 31, 2010)

yeah I just tried installing 
	
	



```
cvsup-without-gui
```
  same error


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 31, 2010)

Can you run `# portsnap fetch extract`, make sure you have nothing in /etc/make.conf (doesn't have to exist), and try again? Make sure you're installing stuff as root, by the way. Side note: you don't need cvsup. It's been superseded by csup(1), which is now part of the base system. To keep your ports tree up to date, portsnap(8) is the base system tool for that.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## jus71n742 (Feb 1, 2010)

```
Snapshot appears to have been created more than one day into the future!
(is the system clock correct?)
Cowardly refusing to proceed any further
```
is what I get.


----------



## paean (Feb 1, 2010)

Run date(1). You may find your date and time are incorrect.

I have a similar issue with FreeBSD 8 in a VM. Use ntp to make your life easy.


----------



## jus71n742 (Feb 1, 2010)

They are, I am corecting that right now.  Try and sync them as well


----------



## jus71n742 (Feb 2, 2010)

```
portsnap fetch extract
```
runs for a couple minutes before 

```
panic: worklist_remove: not on list
cpuid = 1
uptime: varies
Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable. 
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
```
and that is all. won't reboot or anything.


----------



## rhyous (Feb 2, 2010)

Normally I don't say to just reinstall but if you just installed, you might try installing again.

Maybe something wasn't installed correctly.


----------



## jus71n742 (Feb 2, 2010)

May have to cause this time I got this:

```
Fatal trap 12:page fault while in kernel mode
cpuid: 1; apic id =01
fatal virtual address = 0x64e0398
fault code = supervisor read, page not present
instruction pointer = 0x20:0xc0aa92c3
stack pointer = similar number
frame pointer 0x28:similar number
code segment = base 0x0, limit oxfffff, type 0x1b
```
So I may just reinstall and try it again. might even burn another copy of the CD to rule that out too.


----------



## jus71n742 (Feb 2, 2010)

It still panics when I install anything, just tried PHP and it this time I got:

```
panic: bad pte
panic: bufwrite: buffer not busy???
```


----------



## jus71n742 (Feb 3, 2010)

Now watching the system load in order to install

```
cda0: FAILURE READ_BIG_MEDIUM_ERROR
```
at least I think its cda could be confusing it with Linux or something, but it is the CD drive...maybe acd.  I have even tried a bootonly and then install over FTP.  that takes to long and also hangs or panics. The board Ran it perfectly before and has not been touched, PSU is new and CPU is also brand new (well for this board its a 3.0 p4) and 2 GB of RAM.

I am pretty confused, esp since I am fairly new to Free BSD.


----------



## jus71n742 (Feb 4, 2010)

I went ahead and installed with the above error showing.
and everything runs, installation went through without a hitch.
However the system will still panic 
or produce an Error Code 1.
I am using a hub to access the Internet since I need 2 machines in one spot instead of running 2 cables to them.  
However I can access the Internet no problem on the second machine.  FreeBSD is even downloading the packages and sucessfully
I have no idea what to look for or what to do

So for now I am going back to 7.2, except it also is giving me panics


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 4, 2010)

At this point one should probably consider running some hardware and memory tests. We've had threads about panics caused by stressing the system (i.e. compiling), overheating, etc.


----------



## jus71n742 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have one more attempt and then thats what I am going to result to
Thanks for all your help everyone


----------



## jus71n742 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well 7.2 through Network boot worked over 8.0 Passive FTP, CD/DVD, FTP, and HTTP installs.  oh well it just finished installing Bash and VIM and is installing PHP no problem from the ports


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 5, 2010)

> Well 7.2 through Network boot worked over 8.0



What does this mean?  You switched OS versions?


----------



## jus71n742 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes, I went back to 7.2 which I still have on disc.  It worked through a network install, but not CD/DVD


----------



## outpaddling (Nov 11, 2020)

Note to posterity...
I just encountered the same issue on a FreeBSD 12.2 system following and upgrade from 12.1 using
`freebsd-update upgrade -r 12.2-RELEASE`
I noticed it was happening during stage-qa and removing DEVELOPER=yes from /etc/make.conf eliminated the problem.
I traced the problem to the stripped file check in /usr/ports/Mk/Scripts/qa.sh, but it was not obvious what was going wrong with the check, so I suspect a corrupt system file.
This happened on an old laptop with an old installation that had been through at least two freebsd-update upgrade rounds and has gone down hard more than a few times due to a bad battery + a few more due to my negligence.
So I backed up my important files, did a fresh 12.2 install from a USB stick, ran desktop-installer and everything's peachy now.  Rebuilding took less than an hour, which is probably faster than I could diagnose the issue (and be left wondering if there are other problems).
This is why I like to do a fresh install once every year or two rather than keep upgrading rotting old bits.


----------



## outpaddling (Nov 14, 2020)

Scratch that.  The error came back on the fresh install as well as two 12.1 installations, still mitigated by removing the "stripped" check from qa.sh.  Continuing to investigate...


----------



## outpaddling (Nov 14, 2020)

This is a new qa.sh bug and someone has already provided two alternative patches that seem to work:






						251110 – Mk/Scripts/qa.sh: stripped() can fail after pipefail was added; also misses the single file case
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

